# A la hora de analizar



## Pedro jimenez

Por favor si alguien me puede decir como traducir esta frase

A la hora de analizar la capacidad

yo lo he puesto como: when you analyze the capacity

Muchas gracias


----------



## CatStar

Me suena bien Pedro, o tambien puedes decir _On analyzing the capacity_
Espero que te ayude!


----------



## ailama

Que tal:

*When it comes* to analyze capacity 

(A la hora de/ Cuando se trata de)


----------



## CatStar

Esto deberia ser 
_When it comes to *analyzing* the capacity_


----------



## Pedro jimenez

Con el verbo en infinitivo o en -ing?


----------



## CatStar

para mi es mejor en -ing. 
_When it comes to analyze the capacity_ me suena incorrecto
O deberia ser _when it comes to analyzing the capacity_ o _when it comes to the analysis of the capacity _
espero que este mas claro ahora!


----------



## Pablo de los EU

Si esto me suena bien. _"When it comes to analyzing the capacity" Se pone el verbo en el gerundio o sea con -ing. _


----------



## Pedro jimenez

Muchisimas gracias, Estos textos técnicos me vuelven loco jejeje


----------



## Valadir

No estoy muy seguro pero, usar "to" y luego un verbo en -ing no es correcto. Generalmente las preposiciones van siempre seguidas del verbo en gerundio, pero no en el caso del "to", que va siempre seguido de infinitivo.


----------



## donbill

Pedro jimenez said:


> Por favor si alguien me puede decir como traducir esta frase
> 
> A la hora de analizar la capacidad
> 
> yo lo he puesto como: when you analyze the capacity
> 
> Muchas gracias



Hola Pedro,

Diría:_ At the moment of analyzing the capacity_ o _When it comes time to analyze_.... ¿Te refieres a un momento específico, ¿verdad? Si no se incluye ninguna referencia a ese momento, me parece incompleta la traducción.


----------



## donbill

Valadir said:


> pero no en el caso del "to", que va siempre seguido de infinitivo.



Siempre, no. "I'm getting used to *reading* these posts and to *learning *more about English and Spanish."

Recuerda que el gerundio es un sustantivo verbal en inglés:

I'm getting used to the weather. (sustantivo)
I'm getting used to speaking English. (sustantivo verbal)
I am speaking English. (participio presente usado con el verbo auxiliar _am_)


----------



## MikeW

Can anyone explain the basis for this kind of construction? "to analyzing"? I looked up in the dictionaries I manage  (Oxford,Cambridge, Longman) and I didn't find that use for that particular word. What I certainly found is "to analyze" in all the examples they gave me. I was wondering as well why you are using "come to", when that phrase means to reach a certain state of affairs (usually a bad one). Please can anyone explain that? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## donbill

MikeW said:


> Can anyone explain the basis for this kind of construction? "to analyzing"? I looked up in the dictionaries I manage  (Oxford,Cambridge, Longman) and I didn't find that use for that particular word. What I certainly found is "to analyze" in all the examples they gave me. I was wondering as well why you are using "come to", when that phrase means to reach a certain state of affairs (usually a bad one). Please can anyone explain that?
> 
> Thanks a lot!



"come to" doesn't, in my opinion, have to be negative: _"We've come to realize how fortunate we are to live here."_

The basis for to + gerund is, I think, simply that the gerund is the verbal noun and that a noun can be preceded by a preposition.

_When it comes to analyzing data, no one does it better than Jorge. He's known for analyzing it better than anyone.

He is given to complaining about everything. (has a tendency to complain)

He's addicted to spending hours reading posts and writing responses when he should be committed to spending more time doing his real work_!


----------



## cbrena

donbill said:


> _He's addicted to spending hours reading posts and writing responses when he should be committed to spending more time doing his real work_!


_My-oh-my. I'm addicted to reading yours._


----------



## donbill

cbrena said:


> _My-oh-my. I'm addicted to reading yours._




 ¡Espero que no! Abstente de leerlos (¡porque no puedo abstenerme de escribirlos!) por dos o tres meses. Con ese intervalo es posible que se te quite esta perniciosa adicción. 

Saludos


----------



## cbrena

donbill said:


> ¡Espero que no! Abstente de leerlos (¡porque no puedo abstenerme de escribirlos!) por dos o tres meses. Con ese intervalo es posible que se te quite esta perniciosa adicción.
> 
> Saludos


 

_When it comes to analyzing my incapacity on giving up this habit... _

I'd rather not.


----------



## Irma2011

cbrena said:


> _My-oh-my. I'm addicted to reading yours._


 Ya somos dos.


----------



## donbill

Irma2011 said:


> Ya somos dos.



Pues, cuidado. Ya sabrás que a don Quijote se le secó el cerebro por no haberse tomado el trabajo de leer cosas edificantes.


----------



## Irma2011

donbill said:


> Pues, cuidado. Ya sabrás que a don Quijote se le secó el cerebro por no haberse tomado el trabajo de leer cosas edificantes.


Pues lee, por favor, la pregunta que doña ignorancia acaba de dictarme y que he sometido a vuestra consideración, la respuesta será sin duda edificante, me ayudará a edificar una frase que se me está resistiendo.
Graciñas


----------



## MikeW

Thanks. I think little by little I'm understanding this use of "to+ inf". Now, can both form be used when having a noun phrase??

We are going to analyzing the samples

We are going to anayze the samples


----------



## donbill

MikeW said:


> Thanks. I think little by little I'm understanding this use of "to+ inf". Now, can both form be used when having a noun phrase??
> 
> We are going to analyzing the samples
> 
> We are going to analyze the samples


----------



## MikeW

Now I'm really confused. :S 

Any help?? Thanks!! It's always been difficult for me to understand when using -ing after the preposition TO. I know there are cases such as "I am used to+ing" or getting used to+ing, but, are there certain verbs that are more likely to be used in and ing form after TO?? (Whereas if it's a noun phrase or not). Considering the rule "before a noun phrase" an inf form can be used after TO, we would be allow to use a ING form before any noun phrase?? 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Irma2011

MikeW said:


> Now I'm really confused. :S
> 
> Any help?? Thanks!! It's always been difficult for me to understand when using -ing after the preposition TO. I know there are cases such as "I am used to+ing" or getting used to+ing, but, are there certain verbs that are more likely to be used in and ing form after TO?? (Whereas if it's a noun phrase or not). Considering the rule "before a noun phrase" an inf form can be used after TO, we would be allow to use a ING form before any noun phrase??
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Hola MikeW.
Voy a poner mi granito de arena para tratar de ayudarte a entender esto. 

*<<Are there certain verbs that are more likely to be used in and ing form after TO?”*(*Whereas if it's a noun phrase or not*)*>>* 
Antes de nada, fíjate que dices *'preposition TO'*, y es verdad, 'to' puede ser una preposición y, como tal, SIEMPRE tiene que utilizarse con un *sustantivo*, como *TODAS LAS PREPOSICIONES*. Argumentando a la inversa, podemos decir que *si no* le sigue un sustantivo o grupo nominal *NO ES UNA PREPOSICIÓN.*
Como ya te han dicho, el gerundio es el *‘sustantivo verbal' *en inglés, así que si es un verbo lo que viene después de esa preposición *'to'*, tendrá que estar en *gerundio*. El sustantivo verbal en español es el *infinitivo*, a veces los infinitivos incluso llevan artículo, eso ya lo sabes: ‘el discurrir del río’, ‘el rechinar de los dientes’, _‘tiene un andar elegante’._

_Voy a traducir tres de las oraciones que te ha propuesto donbill:_

_He is given to *complaining* about everything. _
_Es dado a quejarse (este infinitivo es un sustantivo verbal = *a la queja*)_

_When it comes to *analyzing* data, no one does it better than Jorge._
*Cuando se trata de analizar datos……..*_ (se podría decir del ‘*análisis’ de datos*, o incluso‘*del analizar (de) datos*’, si quisiéramos utilizar un estilo un tanto literario, que aquí es totalmente impropio, pero la construcción sería correcta). _

_‘He's addicted to *spending* hours reading posts and writing responses._
*‘Es** adicto a pasar horas (‘al paso de las horas’, *_queda raro, pero, una vez más, sería sintácticamente correcto) leyendo mensajes y……_
 
Y ahora uno de mi cosecha:
_“Me comprometo a cuidar de él”_
*“I commit myself to taking care of him” *_(= a su cuidado, sustantivo*)*_

Por eso, porque en español el infinitivo es el sustantivo verbal, es facilísimo, pero facilísimo, caemos como moscas, que los hispanohablantes no nos percatemos de su diferencia de un infinitivo con valor verbal (_'para cuidar de él, para analizar datos', etc_.)y se nos cuele un infinitivo en inglés en lugar del gerundio. Por ejemplo,”_Many students object to weara uniform” _en lugar de _“Many students object to *wearing* a uniform”_ porque nosotros estamos pensando en _“Muchos estudiantes ponen objeciones (= se oponen) *a llevar*”. Pero es que este ‘llevar’ es un sustantivo: “Muchos estudiantes ponen objeciones *al uniforme*”, _sería lo mismo.

Me he quedado sin cena. Te he soltado un rollo tremendo, pero es que sé muy bien lo difícil que nos resulta este uso.
Espero que no te hayas aburrido.


----------



## MikeW

Irma, muchisimas gracias por las aclaraciones, poco a poco va quedando claro. Es cierto que es muy dificil entender este tipo de construccion.
Me quede pensando si alguna de las oraciones podrian escribirse tambien con la forma infinitiva. Por ejemplo:

I commit myself to take care of him (En este caso me suena a que su cuidado dependera del contexto inmediato de interaccion). Voy a cuidar de el por el momento.

I commit myself to taking care of him  (Quiza suene a que el "cuidado", sera una accion que se extienda durante el futuro).

En este caso, seria posible usar las dos formas, y los significados proyectados, serian diferentes??

Antes de nada, fíjate que dices *'preposition TO'*, y es verdad, 'to' puede ser una preposición y, como tal, SIEMPRE tiene que utilizarse con un *sustantivo*, como *TODAS LAS PREPOSICIONES.*

Esto no seria al reves? Las preposiciones usualmente no van seguidas de un VERBO? (Descontando que lo que siga sea una frase nominal como en los casos que me explicaste)

GRACIAS nuevamente!!



Similar al uso de LIKE+ ING o LIKE + Infinitive:

I like to read this newspaper (right now)

I like reading this newspaper  (I enjoy reading this newspaper)

Irma, muchisimas gracias por tu interesante post! Pero no me ha quedado claro algo que has dicho:


----------



## k-in-sc

Don't confuse the ''to'' of an infinitive (''I like to read") with the ''to'' of a prepositional phrase ("when it comes to reading ...").


----------



## Cyberia

Quite interesting all that's been writen in here, guys!
   When studuing some English lessons at the school, I remember reading lots of these sentences including preposition + verb + ing, they're largely found in any colorful English paper, since sounding rather brisky:

   I'm looking forward to going to London this year

   She's used to going shopping twice a week


   But sure thing I can't remember the name of these grammatical construction and whether there are specific rules or not on its use. Do you know it?


----------



## k-in-sc

"Looking forward to" and ''used to" can be followed by any noun, gerundial or not.
"Brisky" isn't a word


----------



## Irma2011

MikeW said:


> Las preposiciones usualmente no van seguidas de un VERBO? (Descontando que lo que siga sea una frase nominal como en los casos que me explicaste)


No, las preposiciones van seguidas de un sustantivo y eso lo confirmas cuando dices que 'descontando que sea una frase nominal', porque donde hay una frase nominal, hay un nombre, un sustantivo.


MikeW said:


> Similar al uso de LIKE+ ING o LIKE + Infinitive:
> I like to read this newspaper (right now)
> I like reading this newspaper (I enjoy reading this newspaper)


Como te ha dicho k-in-sc, en 'I like to read', 'to' no es una preposición, sino una partícula que va unida al infinitivo (no dices "I like to reading the newspaper', así que no es el mismo caso).
Estas frases no tienen nada que ver con las del tipo:
"I object to *working* long hours" = I object to *long hours* of work" = 'Me opongo a trabajar muchas horas'
Si dijéramos _"I object to work",_ estaríamos diciendo que _'me opongo_ (no decimos a qué me opongo) _*para trabajar'*_, por ejemplo, aquí *'to'* sería conjunción de finalidad.

No sé si ahora está más claro. En cuanto a los verbos que rigen infinitivo o gerundio, te recomiendo que busques en Google alguna de las muchas entradas que hay para 'gerund or infinitive', con una larga lista de verbos.
Suerte.


----------

